# Calling all powerlifters...



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 29, 2016)

Whats up UG! I haven't been around lately cuz my life got super busy but I need some advice. I entered a local PL competition in my area just for fun cuz my girl does PL. I've strictly been bodybuilding for about 8 years so my body is stuck in hypertrophy and I've only had a month to prep for this meet it's on January 8th. I'm gonna try and upload some videos of my Bench, squat, and deadlift so let me know what u think about my form etc.. I know there are some rules I'm not really familiar with. ANd no idea if I'm warming up as efficiently as possible for a 1rm..I think I'm ****ing up my warms ups, either not enough blood on the muscle or doing too much before 

Currents numbers are not very impressive but here they are..
Bench - 1rm 385 (I'm a bitch I failed 405), 335 for 6
Squat - 1rm 435 (can def do more) 
Dead -  1rm 495 (495 last night gotta upload it not sure if fully locked) 








That dead lift in that vid at end was at the drop not the lift. 

Ok my Bench and dead lift videos didn't upload..I will get them up soon. Hope Everyone on UG is doing well.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 29, 2016)

Forgot to mention this is my winter bulk...appetite and diet has actually been a roller coaster mainly cuz work and stress...I'm not eating enough food and I feel ltiny without a pump


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 29, 2016)

Damn dude...impressive! ....LMAO...tiny!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 29, 2016)

What up bcccccc?!?! That's awesome u entered one. 

And about form, don't change anything right now. After the meet u can get some advice and slowly change some things

What do u warm ups look like? 

For me this is what I do for a 1 rep max. I start with the bar for a bunch of reps. Then 135 for ten 225 for 5 twice, then 315 for two reps. Then single all the way up.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 29, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> What up bcccccc?!?! That's awesome u entered one.
> 
> And about form, don't change anything right now. After the meet u can get some advice and slowly change some things
> 
> ...



Ecks whats up man! Warms ups for bench are 135 times 12, 225 x 12, 315 x 3, 335 x 5 then I max...One week I did 315x 8 before then maxed. I feel like the more blood I get in to the muscle the much better my max and the weight feels ...same thing for squats I do 135 then 225x12 then 315x8 then 375x5 then straight into max...Deads are the easiest I do same thing ....Looks Like im doing way too much before these max's lol...I just do feel good jumping from light to heavy but a lot of this is mental ..Was that squat deep enough?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 29, 2016)

Yeah u got that bodybuilder blood in the muscle mentality. Lol I think you're doing too much before and wasting energy. But everyone is different. Shit I hit a PR yesterday after doing 5 triples with 85% of my max!!!! 

Another thing is warming up with stretching, foam rolling and other shit. Very important to be loose and mobile. I spend at least 15 minutes before each workout stretching and rolling things out.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 29, 2016)

You look totally awesome BC way to go man High 5


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks zeig.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 29, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yeah u got that bodybuilder blood in the muscle mentality. Lol I think you're doing too much before and wasting energy. But everyone is different. Shit I hit a PR yesterday after doing 5 triples with 85% of my max!!!!
> 
> Another thing is warming up with stretching, foam rolling and other shit. Very important to be loose and mobile. I spend at least 15 minutes before each workout stretching and rolling things out.




I def gotta start stretching more thanks ecks...tryin to catch up to you lol


----------



## Sapper (Dec 29, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Ecks whats up man! Warms ups for bench are 135 times 12, 225 x 12, 315 x 3,



For an example, that's where I woulda stopped on my warmups with your weight. Then maybe one rep of a weight right in the middle of that and your 1rm+ to 
get a feel for the weight.  The first two warmup sets, concentrate on a good stretch at the bottom moreso than trying to get blood to the muscle.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 29, 2016)

From this point forward, every single bench rep is paused. Even warmups.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 29, 2016)

The meet is so close just treat it as a fun test day. You're not making technique changes now, and you should be deloading next week before the meet anyways.

Go to the fed that you're competing in's website and take a look at their rules, and commands. Different feds have slightly different commands and some have rules like flat feet on bench vs heels up being allowed, thumbless grips on squats, suicide grip on bench, etc.

It sucks to miss a lift because you jumped a command or something. I've had it happen to me.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 30, 2016)

Yeah it's just for fun but I still wanna try hit some decent numbers I signed up so late so didn't expect anything great...Yeah the commands I gotta get used to DYS got 455 squat last night but DK if i was deep enough will upload...and get a bench and dead up. I've been using reverse grip or w.e it's called on dead's vs overhand and I suicide grip bench..pausing is def hard on bench too


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 30, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> pausing is def hard on bench too



Yes it is. Lol. That's why a gym bench and a comp bench are so different


----------



## Milo (Dec 30, 2016)

Agreed on doing mostly what you're used to. Takes a long time refining your technique to best suit your leverages. Stick to what you're used to within the rules. Also for the love of God please don't cut any weight. Stuff your god damn face with carbs, fat, salty foods leading up to and even during the meet. Salt is critical for any athlete of any sport.
Stay warm during the meet. Keep your clothes on until you're ready to go. Then put them back on after. Some people stay in only their singlet the entire time which is idiotic to me.
Most of this shit is knowledge I learned from years of wrestling and it transferred over perfectly to my competition. There's more but this will hopefully help you.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 30, 2016)

Definitely agree Milo on staying warm..If i'm cold and have no blood flowing I feel like an old ****in man. I gotta choose opening numbers which I'm thinking 375 bench, 485 dead and 455 squat? but not sure if I went deep enough on this squat lat night at 455?....gonna hit the gym in an hour and try a bench max and dead max then crush some arms. Gotta invest in some knee sleeves and a belt...any recommended brand for knee sleeves ( I should have these for BB too)


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 30, 2016)

BC don't go max out tonight. Hit a heavy triple with both and make that your openers. Ur too close to the meet to be testing.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 30, 2016)

And get a little lower on squats. Hip crease below your knee


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 2, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> And get a little lower on squats. Hip crease below your knee



Thanks ecks I appreciate the last minute advice especially coming from you ..just saw your recent numbers in your log. Insane dude..I may stick to BB lol.


----------



## woodrow (Mar 8, 2017)

legit. thats awesome.


----------

